
Ask HN: Where do founders vent? - FahadUddin92
What app do they use? If they do it offline then how?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I have seen some successful, tactful venting by founders here in HN
comments... Also some bad examples, though.

------
ISNIT
Mentors, partners, humans that know you and your situation well.

------
cvaidya1986
FoundersNetwork.com

------
leesalminen
In the shower.

